# Anyone using these food brands?



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Both brands you mention are well known brands and I have actually considered Organix in the past. Check out dogfoodadvisor.com for all of the latest on foods - they are very helpful. At the end of the day, the best food will be the one you are comfortable with based on reviews and research (I use Whole Dog Journal reviews and Dog Food Advisor), the one the pup will eat (this is VERY important!) and the one that fits in your budget. Everyone will have an opinion on food -- so don't let that totally sway you -- it may not have worked for them, but it will for you!

I must have tried dozens of foods when I got Sunny and, at the end of the day, the ratings were important - but if Sunny would not eat it, it did not matter. I settled in on a little lower protein (NOW Fresh) and something he likes and also use premade raw for variety. Good luck! Cute pup!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You are going to need to stay on whatever the breeder has been feeding her and transition slowly to whatever new kibble you decide is best. Otherwise Cozette is going to have diarrhea, which is not fun when you are trying to establish a potty schedule. (1/4 or less of the new kibble to the old and then slowly increase until the transition is complete.) Dogfoodadvisor is a good place to get reviews, but if your puppy won't eat it... If Cozette LOVES her kibble, use it for training treats.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Canine Caviar is one of my favourite foods. My dogs all do fabulous on it and I love how dense it is so I can feed my giants on 3-4 cups vs 5-7 cups on most other foods. If you do decide to try the Canine Cav, they recommend doing a cold turkey switch, not a gradual switch like with most foods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cozette's Mommy (Nov 3, 2015)

Thank you so much


----------

